# More questions



## lyndalou (Nov 21, 2015)

!. I am making a mince meat pie and a pumpkin pie. I'd like to do them on Tuesday. Will they keep okay in the fridge?

2. I made turkey stock yesterday for gravy..will it be okay in the fridge or should i freeze it?

Thanks for all of the help..you can tell it's been awhile since I have made Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2015)

Pumpkin pie will keep fine in the fridge. I've never made mince meat pie, but after reading Alton Brown's recipe, it sounds like one of those things that gets better with time. I would freeze the stock and put it in the fridge to thaw overnight.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2015)

A thought on the pumpkin pie, chill it in the refrigerator before you cover it.  Sometimes tightly wrapped pumpkin pies give off moisture that forms condensation on the wrapping and it "rains" down on top of the covered pie.  If that should happen just lay a paper towel over it to absorb the moisture and put a big dollop of whipped cream on it when you serve it!


----------



## giggler (Nov 22, 2015)

I think your pies will be fine as the fillings are sort of Presearved all ready...

I would like to know how you made Turkey Stock for gravey ahead of cooking the Turkey?!

Inquiring minds want to know..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2015)

giggler said:


> I think your pies will be fine as the fillings are sort of Presearved all ready...
> 
> I would like to know how you made Turkey Stock for gravey ahead of cooking the Turkey?!
> 
> ...



I bought 4 lbs of turkey wings and simmered them in water with a head of garlic cut in half, an onion,cut in half 2 carrots, chopped, and some celery, chopped,about 2 stalks.

I brought it up to a boil, skimmed off the stuff that comes to the top, lowered the heat and simmered it for 2 hours. I had 12 cups total and I will make gravy on Wednesday using that. On Thursday, I'll warm it and add any juices from the bottom of my roaster.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2015)

I also added peppercorns and about 1 tsp. of salt. I let it cool in the pot then strained it through a fine mesh strainer into a container. Results were a really nice clear stock.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2015)

It's not a requirement, but I like to roast the stock ingredients before making the stock. It gives it a nice caramelized flavor and deep brown color. I also add fresh thyme and parsley stems and dried bay leaves.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> It's not a requirement, but I like to roast the stock ingredients before making the stock. It gives it a nice caramelized flavor and deep brown color. I also add fresh thyme and parsley stems and dried bay leaves.




Plus, if you roast the parts before making stock you can save the fond and use it to make Thanksgiving day gravy


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Plus, if you roast the parts before making stock you can save the fond and use it to make Thanksgiving day gravy



Absolutely. Deglaze the pan with white wine or broth and put it in the fridge. Liquid yummyness!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> It's not a requirement, but I like to roast the stock ingredients before making the stock. It gives it a nice caramelized flavor and deep brown color. I also add fresh thyme and parsley stems and dried bay leaves.



I should have roasted the ingredients...didn't think of it. I did use dried bay leaves and fresh thyme.... As for the color, good old kitchen bouquet will help with that.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2015)

I've found turkey parts are more expensive than a whole turkey on a price per pound basis.  So I buy an inexpensive 10 lb turkey and cut that up for meat and stock ingredients. 

The turkey costs me $7.00 and I get three future meals, an entire carcass, wings and drumsticks for stock. Where I shop a couple of trays of wings or drumsticks can cost that much.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2015)

I spent less than $10.00 for my wings, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> I spent less than $10.00 for my wings, Andy.



Lyndalou, my "frugality" makes me scout for the best deal.  I don't mind the extra work to break down a turkey for parts. I have no doubt you got a delicious stock from the turkey wings.  I was just offering an alternative.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Every year since learning your technique, Andy, I say I have to do that next time.  And the next time I forget, this year I found no wings for stock, dang!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every year since learning your technique, Andy, I say I have to do that next time.  And the next time I forget, this year I found no wings for stock, dang!



Would you like me to send you a reminder next November?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Would you like me to send you a reminder next November?



Thanks, Andy, Might help!  LOL!  I'm going to start stock piling wings after Thanksgiving or look for an ultra cheap turkey. Doesn't hurt to be prepared for next year.


----------



## puffin3 (Nov 22, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> !. I am making a mince meat pie and a pumpkin pie. I'd like to do them on Tuesday. Will they keep okay in the fridge?
> 
> 2. I made turkey stock yesterday for gravy..will it be okay in the fridge or should i freeze it?
> 
> Thanks for all of the help..you can tell it's been awhile since I have made Thanksgiving dinner.


Keep the stock in the bottom of your fridge. It will be fine by Tuesday. Personally I'd make the gravy on Monday than refrigerate it. 
You'd be stunned at how long even really good restaurants make gravies/stocks and keep them in five gallon pails in the walkins.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Lyndalou, my "frugality" makes me scout for the best deal.  I don't mind the extra work to break down a turkey for parts. I have no doubt you got a delicious stock from the turkey wings.  I was just offering an alternative.



I knew that, Andy. didn't mean to come off as offended or whatever. You have given me lots of good tipesover time.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> I knew that, Andy. didn't mean to come off as offended or whatever. You have given me lots of good tipesover time.




No worries.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 22, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I've found turkey parts are more expensive than a whole turkey on a price per pound basis.  So I buy an inexpensive 10 lb turkey and cut that up for meat and stock ingredients.
> 
> The turkey costs me $7.00 and I get three future meals, an entire carcass, wings and drumsticks for stock. Where I shop a couple of trays of wings or drumsticks can cost that much.



Yup.  I just bought a small turkey yesterday even though we are not doing dinner at our house this year.  I always like to take advantage of the sales on turkeys before Thanksgiving for future reference.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 22, 2015)

I won't be getting a turkey this year. 
No room but I will remember all the advice for next year.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> I should have roasted the ingredients...didn't think of it. I did use dried bay leaves and fresh thyme.... As for the color, good old kitchen bouquet will help with that.



Yes, but Kitchen Bouquet doesn't come with the delicious flavors created by the browning from the Maillard reaction (cooking protein with dry heat).


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 24, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, but Kitchen Bouquet doesn't come with the delicious flavors created by the browning from the Maillard reaction (cooking protein with dry heat).



Too late for this turkey. My gravy will be fine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> Too late for this turkey. My gravy will be fine.



Of course it will. I was just talking in general. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

